# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الاثنين ٩ ديسمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية  الصادرة  اليوم الاثنين 9-12- 2019


صحيفة  الصدى 

المريخ يستضيف هلال الجبال في أقوى نزال بالملعب العتيق الليلة 
كيغان يناشد الجماهير بالحضور والمؤازرة --وسوداكال يسدد مستحقات الغاني مايكل 
منتخبنا الوطني يستهل مشواره في سيكافا بالتعادل مع زنزبار ---- ونجوم الأحمر يتسلمون حافز الاكسبريس 
سوداكال يسدد مستحقات الغاني مايكل والأخير يخاطب الفيفا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواجه هلال كادوقلي مساء اليوم في الدوري الممتاز
#ووااوواا
يخوض فريق المريخ مساء اليوم علي ملعب إستاد الخرطوم مواجهة مهمة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وذلك عندما يستضيف هلال كادوقلي في الساعة السادسة والنصف لحساب الجولة الثالثة عشر للمنافسة ويدخل المريخ وعينه علي النقاط الثلاث والابتعاد بالصدارة التي يتربع عليها حاليا برصيد 26 نقطة ولن تكون المهمة المريخية سهلة وتحتاج لجهد مضاعف وجدية من اللاعبين والاستهتار مرفوض الذي كاد ان يدفع ثمنه المريخ غاليا في مباراة الاهلي عطبرة الاخيرة.
المريخ يفقد عدد من عناصره الاساسية بدواعي الاصابة والمرض ولكن فريق المريخ اصبح لا يتأثر بالغيابات لتوافر العناصر وتميزها واي لاعب في الفريق قادر علي اداء مهامه المطلوبة منه .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*” تفاصيل تسوية المريخ مع محترفه ” مايكل”
.
.
تفاصيل التسوية التي قامت بها ادارة نادي المريخ مع لاعبها المحترف ” مايكل” الذي سبق وان تقدم وكيل اعماله بشكوى للاتحاد الدولي حول مستحقاته المالية والمطالبة بفسخ العقد.

وكان وكيل المحترف الغاني” مايكل ” قد طالب ادارة الاحمر بسداد مبلغ ” ظ£ظ ” الف دولار عبارة عن متأخرات رواتب ” ظ¢ظ ” الف دولار، ومقدم عقد ” ظ،ظ ” الف دولار.

وقضت التسوية بخفض راتب اللاعب الى” ظ¢ظ ظ ظ ” دولار شهريا، عوضا عن ” ظ¤ظ ظ ظ ” دولار، وخفض قيمة مقدم العقد الى ” ظ¥ظ ظ ظ ” دولار بعد التزام النادي بالسداد،
وسيقوم نادي المريخ باستخراج اقامة للاعب يوم غد على ان ينخرط مع زملائه مباشرا نشاطه مع الفريق.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*للإبتعاد في الصدارة و المحافظة على اللقب الزعيم يواجه اسود الجبال ،،هلال كادقلي ،، في الساعة 6:45 مساء اليوم
 ملعب الخرطوم
 توقعاتكم للنتيجة؟








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* صدام قوي بين المريخ وهلال كادوقلي في الممتاز
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
المريخ  يريد تعزيز الصدارة والوصول إلى النقطة الـ”29â€³، فيما يستهدف الفريق الضيف  تعديل الصورة واستعادة نغمة الانتصارات في الجولة الخامسة عشر من منافسة  الدوري الممتاز.

سيكون ملعب الخرطوم الدولي في السادسة والنصف من مساء  اليوم”الأثنين” مسرحًا لمباراة ساخنة تجمع بين المريخ الخرطوم ونظيره هلال  كادوقلي ضمن المرحلة الخامسة عشر من المنافسة.
ويخوض”الأحمر”  المباراة بدافع الفوز في المرحلة الماضية على الأهلي عطبرة وتصدّره للدوري  بـ”26â€³ نقطة، وتوسيع الفارق مع أقرب منافسيه.
وتأتي جولة هلال كادوقلي قبل المباراة الصعبة التي تنتظر الفريق في عطبرة أمام الأمل المنافس بقوةٍ على المركز الأوّل.
والمريخ سيلعب اليوم بقائمة متكاملة على صعيد التشكيل الأساسي بعد استعادة اثنين من لاعبيه بقيادة سيف تيري ورمضان عجب
أمّا الطرف الآخر، هلال كادوقلي فلا خيار أمامه سوى تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية لتحسين مركزه في المنافسة.
ويقبع هلال كادوقلي الترتيب الـ”14â€³ ويملك في جعبته”10â€³ نقاط.
وفي  المرحلة السابقة تعثّر الفريق الشهير بـ”أسود الجبال” أمام الأهلي الخرطوم  بملعبه، وينتظر أنّ يعمل على تعويض خسارة نقاط ملعب مورتا أمام المريخ.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يعلن نهاية أزمة لاعبه الغاني
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أعلن نادي المريخ عن نهاية أزمة اللاعب الغاني مايكل بعدما تمّ تسليمه مستحقاته المتأخرة، وسيباشر نشاطه مع الفريق

وقال نادي المريخ بحسب الموقع الرسمي اليوم”الأحد” إنّ  المدير التنفيذي مدثر خيري سلّم الغاني مايكل متأخراته المالية، وسيبدأ  اللاعب التدريبات مع الفريق.
وأشار النادي إلى أنّ اللاعب سيخاطب الاتحاد الدولي”فيفا” لإنهاء لتأكّيد نهاية أزمته مع النادي باستلامه كافة مستحقاته المالية.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ألاحمر يعسكر ببرازفيل تأهبا لهلال كادوقلي
 المركز الإعلامي
 دخل  المريخ معسكرا مقفولا مساء امس الأحد ب"فندق برازافيل" بالخرطوم بحري  إستعدادا لمواجهة هلال كادوقلي في الجولة الخامسة عشر من بطولة الدوري  الممتاز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سلة المريخ تفوز على الجيش
 المركز الإعلامي
 حقق فريق كرة السلة  بنادي المريخ فوزا مهما بلغ 95 سلة ل 67 على نادي الجيش في اللقاء الذي جمع  الفريقين بصالة طلعت فريد وبالفوز أرتقى الفريق للمركز الثالث في روليت  الدوري الممتاز لكرة السلة وأكد مدير الكرة بالفريق أمير سفاري ان  الإستعدادات ستتواصل حتى موعد مباراة القمة امام الهلال يوم السبت المقبل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب المريخ يضع اللمسات الاخيرة لامبده

 المركز الاعلامى
 اختتم فريق شباب المريخ تحضيراته لمواجهة فريق امبدة بسلاح الموسيقي بحضور  جميع الاعبيين و تحت اشراف جهازه الفنى بقيادة اباذر الشريف وادى اللاعبون  المران بروح معنوية عالية مؤكدين رغبتهم في مواصلة الانتصارات وحصد النقاط  ببطولة دوري الشباب بولاية الخرطوم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد هدفه في زنجبار..القمة تتصارع حول عملاق السلاطين
 .
 .
 دخل  الكاردينال  بقوة من اجل تحويل مسار منتصر هداف السلاطين من المريخ للهلال  وخاصة بعد هدفه الاخير في شباك زنجبار وكان المريخ قد ارسل طلبا للسلاطين  للتعاقد مع اللاعب ويدخل الهلال بقوة وكان الارباب صلاح ادريس طلب خدمات  اللاعب للاهلي شندي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس الهلال يرصد عشرة الف جنيه لكل لاعب لهزيمة المريخ
 .
 .
  رصد الهلال  عشرة الف جنيه لكل لاعب في الفريق في حاله الفوز على المريخ في  مباراة اليوم في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وكان اعضاء بالمجلس قد تحدثوا مع  اللاعبين عن اهمية مواجهة اليوم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عرض خليجي يحول مسار ريشموند من الهلال
 .
 .
 قالت مصادر اعلامية أن الهلال تلقي ضربة قوية بتدخل احد اندية الخليج  لتحويل مسار لاعب الخرطوم الوطني ريشموند المرشح للانتقال للهلال وذلك  بتوصية من وكيل لاعبين معروف قدم اللاعب للنادي الخليجي وكان اللاعب رفض  للخرطوم بسبب مشاكل مع نادي الخرطوم










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ارتياح في المريخ بعد حوافز سوداكال
 .
 .
  سادت حالة من الارتياح في المريخ وتحديدا لاعبي الفريق بعد الحوافز التي  صرفها رئيس المريخ سوداكال للاعبي المريخ وكان نجوم المريخ قد تعاهدوا على  تحقيق الفوز على الهلال الجبال








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماو يكشف عن مخطّطه قبل ملاقاة المريخ
 ..
 .
 يراهن مدرب هلال  كادقلي محمد عبد النبي ماو على عناصر الشباب في فريقه لإلحاق الهزيمة  بالمريخ، في المباراة المرتقبة بينهما بعد غدٍ”الثلاثاء”.

  وقال محمد عبد النبي ماو إنّه يخطّط لهزيمة المريخ في ملعبه وأمام جماهيره  مثلما تمكنّ من ذلك بعدما فاز على الهلال في ملعبه بالخرطوم، مؤكّدًا أنّ  النقاط هدفه الأساسي.
 وأوضح ماو أنّ فريقه تضرّر كثيرًا من الحكام،  ما ألحق به الخسارة في عديد من المباريات السابقة بالمنافسة، فقد على أثرها  نقاطًا مهمة.
 وأضاف” حكام عامر بهدّلوا الدوري الممتاز”.
 ويحتّل هلال كادوقلي المركز الـ”14â€³ في روليت الدوري الممتاز برصيد”10â€³ نقاط.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يطلب خدمات نجم ” ودنوباوي”
 .
 .
 تقدم نادي المريخ  بعرض  رسمي لادارة نادي ” ود نوباوي” الذي ينافس في ” التأهيلي” لضم لاعب الفريق  ومهاجمه وهدافه الأول ” منير يونس” خلال فترة التسجيلات المقبلة وافادت  المصادر ان ثنائي الادارة ” الصادق مادبو” و ” الكندو” سجلا زيارة النادي  وطلبا خدمات اللاعب عبر خطاب رسمي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انطلاق المرحلة الثانية لبرنامج الفيفا لقيادات كرة القدم في افريقيا
 .
 .
 تتواصل جلسات برنامج تطوير قيادات كرة القدم بدءا من يوم الخميس الموافق  12 اكتوبر 2019 بدولة جنوب افريقيا في جامعة نيلسون مانديلا بمدينة بورت  اليزابيث الساحلية بمشاركة 25 اتحاد كرة قدم افريقي الى جانب الاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم.

 هذا وسيشارك  مستشار رئيس الاتحاد المهندس مازن الطيب ابوسن في فعاليات الجلسة الثانية  للبرنامج بتقديم عرض مختصر عن التحديات التي تواجه الاتحاد السوداني لكرة  القدم من منظور استراتيجي بالتركيز على اهمية توفير دعم من الفيفا لتطوير  قدرات العنصر البشري ليصبح قادراعلى ادارة العمل بصورة مهنية تواكب  التطورات العالمية. كما سيتم عرض عدد من دراسات الحالة لمشاريع رعاية ناجحة  واخرى فاشلة بغرض التعلم من كل منها ووضع الأسس التي يمكن للاتحادات من  خلالها الاستفادة من الموارد المتاحة من قبل شركات القطاع الخاص التي تسعى  لتسويق خدماتها ومنتجاتها بالتعاون مع اتحادات كرة القدم.
 وسيتم  تغطية مواضيع تتعلق بالتخطيط الاستراتيجة وادارة المشروعات والتسويق  والرعاية من خلال الجلسة الثانية للبرنامج والتي ستستمر لمدة اربعة ايام.  وسيكون على المشاركين التحضير للجلسة بتحديد المواضيع المتعلقة بالتخطيط  الاستراتيجي والتسويق والرعاية والتي يودون طرحها ونقاشها مع المجموعة  اثناء تواجدهم في بورت اليزابيث.

 كما تم قبول المقترح الذي تقدم به  المهندس مازن ابوسن بتنظيم مباراة استعراضية بين منتخب المشاركين في  البرنامج ومنتخب هيئة التدريس والعاملين بجامعة نيلسون مانديلا كجزء من  البرنامج الترفيهي المصاحب وسيتم نقل المباراة على شبكة تلفزيون الجامعة  على الانترنت.
 هذا ويتكون البرنامج من ثمان وحدات تعليمية تغطي:  الحوكمة والمالية والاستراتيجية والتسويق والاتصال واللوائح وادارة  المنافسات وامن المنشآت. ويمتد البرنامج الى مدة ستة أشهر يقوم المشاركون  خلالها بحضور خمس جلسات تدريب في فترة تمتد الى ستة اشهر لاكمال البرنامج  الذي يهدف الى تطوير قدرات الأفراد الفاعلين في مسيرة تطوير كرة القدم في  القارة الأفريقية تحت قيادة الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ميرفت حسين تشيد بدوري السيدات
 وتؤكد مواصلة جهودهم لانجاح المنافسة
 .
 .
 اشادت الاستاذة ميرفت حسين رئيس لجنة كرة القدم النسوية بالاتحاد السوداني  لكرة القدم باداء الفرق جاء ذلك خلال افتتاح فعاليات دوري الثمانية لكرة  القدم للسيدات باستاد الخرطوم مؤكدة مواصلة جهودهم لترقية الاداء وانجاح  المنافسة كما اكدت انطلاق منافسات مجموعة الخرطوم صباح الاثنين مشيدة  بالجهود التي بذلتها اللجنة الطبية وطاقم التحكيم والاجهزة الفنية والاعلام  لانجاح دوري سيدات كرة القدم..









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاستئنافات تجتمع ظهرا
 .
 .
 تعقد لجنة الاستئنافات المنتخبة في  الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم اجتماعا عند الساعة الثانية من ظهر الاثنين 9  ديسمبر 2019م في مكاتب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، ويترأس مولانا  عبدالعزيز سيد أحمد الاجتماع الذي سينظر في عدد من القضايا المدرجة في  الأجندة..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أكد المشاركة في كأس الأمم العربية فبراير المقبل للمنتخبات
 .
 شداد يوجه باستقبال السير الذاتية للمدربين الأجانب لانتقاء خليفة الكرواتي
 .
 .
 أوضح البروفسير كمال حامد إبراهيم شداد رئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني  لكرة القدم ، أنه تلقى اتصالات من الاتحاد العربي كشف فيه عن الترتيب  لانطلاقة النسخة المستحدثة في كأس الأمم العربية خلال شهر فبراير المقبل  بنظام المجموعات، ووجه البروف شداد بالإعلان عن رغبة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة  القدم (SFA)، في التعاقد مع مدرب أجنبي خلفا للكرواتي زدرافكو لوغاروشيتش  الذي انتهى عقده في 30 نوفمبر الماضي، حيث استقبال كل السير الذاتية  للمدربين الاجانب الراغبين في قيادة صقور بالمرحلة المقبلة، على أن يتم  الانتقاء للافضل وفق المتاح والمطلوب .










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس الفيفا يهنئ شداد بسبب كرة السيدات
 .
 .
 تسلم الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم رسالة من رئيس الاتحاد الدولي للعبة  (فيفا) ممهورا، بتوقيع رئيس جيتن انفانتينيو، معنون بخط اليد إلى رئيس  الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم البروفسير كمال شداد ، مهنئا إياه على  الاهتمام بالتطوير في منشط كرة القدم النسائية، الذي انطلق نشاطه الرسمي  لأول مرة في الموسم الكروي الحالي 2019/ 2020م، متمنيا المزيد من الاهتمام  والتجويد.. يذكر أن دور الثمانية في منشط كرة القدم النسائية انطلق يوم  الاحد 8 ديسمبر 2019م .. عبر مجموعتي الخرطوم والأبيض..









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخب السودان يتعادل أمام زنزبار
 .
 .
 بهدفٍ جاء في خواتيم المباراة، نجا المنتخب السوداني من هزيمة كانت قريبة في أولى مبارياته ببطولة التحدي.

 حسم التعادل بهدفٍ لكلٍ نتيجة مباراة السودان ونظيره زنزبار في بطولة التحدي لدول شرق ووسط أفريقيا”سيكافا” التي جرت اليوم”الأحد”.
 وسجّل هدف منتخب السودان اللاعب منتصر عثمان في الشوط الثاني.
 وكان اللاعب عماد الصيني قد أضاع ركلة جزاء، ووضع المنتخب أوّل نقطة في رصيده، وسيواجه نظيره الكيني في الجولة الثانية.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزم بتأهل الفريق..وداع مؤثّر لصلاح أحمد آدم للاعبي الهلال
 .
 .
 وداع مؤثّر ذلك الذي كان مسرحه مطار القاهرة للمدرب المقال صلاح أحمد آدم  للاعبي الهلال، كان فيه خطابًا منه محوره الأساسي الرضا عن الفترة السابقة،  وتمنياته بالتأهل إلى المرحلة القادمة في البطولة الإفريقية.

  ودّع المدير الفني السابق للهلال صلاح أحمد آدم لاعبي الفريق في مطار  القاهرة، بعد مغادرته المنصة الفنية بالإقالة على خلفية الخسارة أمام  الأهلي المصري بهدفين مقابل هدف.
 وداع المدرب الشهير بـ”الجنرال” كان مؤثّرًا إلى حدٍ كبير، وخاطب فيه اللاعبين، وأكّد لهم أنّه سعيد للفترة التي قضاها معهم.
 وأعرب صلاح عن رضاه التام خلال فترة عمله مع الهلال، وجزم بقدرة الفريق على التأهل إلى الدور القادم من البطولة الإفريقية.
 وتمنى في حديثه للاعبين تحقيق الفوز على النجم الساحلي والأهلي المصري وبلاتينيون والفوز بلقب الدوري الممتاز.

  ويجمع الهلال في رصيده ثلاث نقاط، كان قد حصدها من فوزه على بلاتينيوم  الزيمباوي بهدفين مقابل هدف في المباراة التي جرت لحساب المرحلة الأولى من  دور المجموعات بالبطولة الإفريقية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعلن نهاية أزمة لاعبه الغاني
 .
 .
 أعلن نادي المريخ عن نهاية أزمة اللاعب الغاني مايكل بعدما تمّ تسليمه مستحقاته المتأخرة، وسيباشر نشاطه مع الفريق

  وقال نادي المريخ بحسب الموقع الرسمي اليوم”الأحد” إنّ المدير التنفيذي  مدثر خيري سلّم الغاني مايكل متأخراته المالية، وسيبدأ اللاعب التدريبات مع  الفريق.
 وأشار النادي إلى أنّ اللاعب سيخاطب الاتحاد الدولي”فيفا” لإنهاء لتأكّيد نهاية أزمته مع النادي باستلامه كافة مستحقاته المالية.











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البحرين تتوّج بلقب كأس الخليج العربي
 .
 .

  تُوّج منتخب البحرين بلقب كأس الخليج العربي “خليجي 24” للمرة الأولى في  تاريخ مشاركاته عقب تغلبه على نظيره السعودي 1-0 الأحد في المباراة  النهائية للبطولة المقامة بالدوحة.
  على ملعب عبد الله بن خليفة بنادي الدحيل، أهدر “الأخضر” السعودي فرصة  التقدم المبكر بعد إهدار قائده سلمان الفرج لركلة جزاء (11) ليردّ “الأحمر”  البحريني في الشوط الثاني بخطف هدف الفوز واللقب التاريخي بقدم القناص  محمد الرميحي (69).
 وفشلت السعودية بالتالي في إحراز لقبها الأول  منذ 2003 والرابع في تاريخها، وتجديد تفوقها على البحرين بعد أن تغلبت على  الأخيرة 2-صفر في دور المجموعات.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدفاع الخرطوم يلحق هزيمة ساحقة بسيدات مدني
 .
 .
 بداية قوية في دوري السيدات لكرة القدم السوداني يوم”الأحد”، حيث جرت  عصرًا مباراة وحيدة بملعب الخرطوم الدولي، حقّق فيها الدفاع الخرطوم الفوز  الكبير.

 اكتسح الدفاع الخرطوم نظيره سيدات مدني بـ”18â€³ دون مقابل في مباراة مثيرة ضمن ربع نهائي المنافسة.
 وستلعب ا”الأثنين” مباراتين بكلٍ من  الخرطوم والأبيض، وسيواجه هلال الدلنج نظيره القضارف، فيما يلاعب مريخ الأبيض الصمود كادوقلي,









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبوعنجة: عودة رمضان وسيف تيري ستدعم الهجوم أمام هلال كادوقلي





أكد  الكابتن جمال ابوعنجة المدير الفني للمريخ جاهزية فريقه لمواجهة هلال  كادوقلي مساء اليوم ضمن الجولة الخامسة عشرة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.
وذكر  أبوعنجة أن الفريق يستهدف مواصلة الانتصارات والابتعاد أكثر في صدارة  الدوري الممتاز، وأشار أبوعنجة إلى أن المريخ مر بظروف بالغة التعقيد في  الفترة الأخيرة بسبب غياب عدد من العناصر الأساسية بسبب الإصابات والمرض.
واعتبر  أبوعنجة أن عودة الثنائي رمضان عجب وسيف تيري ستدعم المقدمة الهجومية في  مباراة اليوم بعد أن شاركا في المران الرئيسي أمس الأول بالقلعة الحمراء.
وكشف جمال أبوعنجة عن جاهزية فريقه لمواجهة اليوم مع هلال الجبال، وقال إن الروح المعنوية عالية وسط الفريق بصورة عامة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سوداكال يسدد مستحقات مايكل ويغلق ملف الفيفا





أغلق  رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال ملف مستحقات الغاني مايكل بعد ان قام  المدير العام للنادي الدكتور مدثر خيري عصر اليوم بتسليم اللاعب مستحقاته  بطرف النادي.
ومن المنتظر ان ينخرط اللاعب في تدريبات الفريق للدفع به في مقبل مباريات الفريق في بطولة الدوري الممتاز.
وتمثل  هذه الخطوة نهاية لشكوى اللاعب التي كان قد تقدم بها وكيله خلال الفترة  الماضية إذ سيخاطب اللاعب الفيفا مؤكدا تسلمه كافة مستحقاته المتأخرة بطرف  النادي.
على صعيد آخر قام مدير التعاقدات والإحتراف أيمن عدار برفقة  مدير الكرة أنس نصرالدين بتسليم اللاعبين حافز الفوز على الأهلي عطبرة  والمقدم من رئيس النادي سوداكال.
وتعد الخطوة مواصلة لسياسة انتهجها  المجلس بتحفيز اللاعبين بعد كل مباراة لمزيد من التجويد كما قام الثنائي  بتسليم الجهاز الفني متأخرات رواتب شهر نوفمبر الماضي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يسعى لتعزيز الصدارة أمام هلال كادوقلي الليلة





يسعى  المريخ لتعزيز موقعه في صدارة أندية الدوري الممتاز عندما يستقبل هلال  كادوقلي في السابعة مساء اليوم لحساب الجولة الرابعة عشرة لمسابقة الدوري  الممتاز.
ويأمل الأحمر تحقيق الفوز السادس تواليًا والابتعاد  بالصدارة بعد أن تمكن الفريق من انتزاعها عقب فوزه على الأهلي عطبرة في  الجولة الماضية بهدف متأخر حمل توقيع المدافع صلاح نمر ووصل المريخ للنقطة  (26) مبتعدًا بفارق (3) نقاط عن وصيفه الأمل و(4) نقاط عن الهلال الذي  سيخوض تحديًا شرسًا في مدينة القضارف أمام ممثلها الشرطة الباحث عن استعادة  أراضيه.
المريخ  اكتفى بتدريبين عقب عودته من مدينة عطبرة واستعاد الفريق جهود مهاجمه سيف  تيري الذي تعافى من المرض كما استعاد رمضان عجب الذي تعافى من إصابة كان قد  تعرض لها في الديربي الأخير.
الطرف الثاني في المباراة الهلال  كادوقلي من جانبه يبحث عن استعادة أراضيه بعد أن اكتفى الفريق حتى الآن  بالحصول على (10) نقاط فقط من فوز وحيد و(7) تعادلات وهو ما جعله يحتل  الترتيب (14) في روليت المسابقة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻘﺎﻃﻊ bein sport
#ووااوواا
 ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﺼﺪﺭ ﻗﺮﺍﺭﺍ ﻳﻤﻨﻊ ﺑﻤﻮﺟﺒﻪ ﺩﺧﻮﻝ ﺍﻱ ﻛﺎﻣﻴﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻭ ﻧﻘﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻴﻪ ﻓﻲ  ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻠﻌﺒﻪ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺣﻠﻲ ﻭﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﻣﺎ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻌﺘﺬﺭ  ﻗﻨﻮﺍﺕ bein sport ﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺗﺼﺤﻴﺢ ﺍﻟﻮﺿﻊ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻔﺰﺍﺯﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻇﻠﺖ ﺗﻨﺘﻬﺠﻪ  ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﺳﺘﻀﺎﻓﺔ ﻣﺤﻠﻠﻴﻦ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﻟﺘﺤﻠﻴﻞ ﺍﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺤﻴﺰ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺿﺢ  ﻟﻤﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺪﻳﻮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻘﻪ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﻭﺍﻭﺿﺢ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻻ ﺗﻮﺟﺪ ﻗﻮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺭﺽ ﺗﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺍﺩﺧﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻴﺮﺍﺕ ﻟﻠﺠﻮﻫﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺰﺭﻗﺎﺀ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زووم
أبوعاقلة أماسا


  * في مقالي السابق سردت تفاصيل ما حدث بشأن تكريم نجوم المريخ ولم أكتب  رأيي النهائي في ذلك، وقد تسابقت ردود الأفعال وتضاربت وتباينت في شدتها  وعنفوانها ما بين مؤيد ومقرظ وشامت كذلك.. ومع كل ذلك.. أزداد ثقة في أنني  لا أكره أحدا.. ولا اتأثر بالبيئة المشحونة بفظ العبارات التي غزت هذا  الوسط الهائج والمائج ورفعت درجات العداء في هذا النادي بشكل لا يطاق.. وكل  هذا لا يهمني كثيرا بقدر ما أهتم بالمحصلات النهائية والإجابة على السؤال:  ثم ماذا بعد؟
 * كنت سأويد قرار المجلس لو صدر واضحا وقويا وشجاعا بدون  تردد، بإعتبار أنه الجهة الرسمية المسؤولة عن قيادة النادي.. إختلفنا أو  اتفقنا، وفي هذه الناحية منحناهم الحق والمستحق وطالبناهم بالإرتقاء لمستوى  المسؤولية حتى لا يتحدث الآخرين عن ضعف ووهن المجلس.. فقوة المجموعة  أحيانا في القرار وليس في المال..!
 * لن نختلف على أصل وماهية قرارات  التعيين التي صدرت مؤخرا لتنزيل وتطبيق النظام الأساسي، ولكن.. يقيني أن  مثل هذه المشروعات بحاجة إلى أرض صالحة وبيئة جيدة تساعد على النمو  والتطور، وما حدث على الأرض في الفترة الأخيرة أن الأوراق قد اختلطت بطريقة  مربكة تجعل من الضرورة والحاجة أن نتوقف لإعادة ترتيب الأوراق من جديد  وتلطيف الأجواء بصورة تجعل الناس تنصرف إلى تطبيق هذه التوجهات.. ودون ذلك  فإننا سنهدر وقتا ثمينا أكثر مما هو مهدر الان في تبادل الشتائم والإتهامات  والتشكيك في الذمم.
 * مايحدث في المريخ الآن يجعل أية جهود للتطوير  مثل رماد تزروه الرياح.. وبالتأكيد مثل زراعة الأرز في مناخ شبه صحراوي..  وما أخطر الجدب والتصحر الذي أصاب المريخ في السنين الأخيرة؟.. جدب في  العلاقات.. وتصحر في مشاعر الإحترام بين الناس وألغام كثيرة جدا هنا وهناك،  وتغبيش وتعتيم في ملامح كانت واضحة جدا تميز نادي المريخ عن بقية  المجتمعات الأخرى.
 * القرارات صحيحة ومطلوبة ولكن مجلس المريخ الحالي  لن يستطيع تنزيلها بالشكل الذي يخدم قضية النادي والهدف السامي من هذه  التوجهات، كما أن العداءات التي تسبب فيها المدير التنفيذي مدثر خيري،  والمشاحنات التي تسبب فيها مع آخرين جعل الأجواء عدوانية بصورة لا تصدق، بل  يستحيل معها الحديث عن أي تقدم وتطور.. فالرياضة مجال للسلام والتصالح..  ومثل هذه الأشياء تفسدها وتكبل حركتها نحو التطور… ومتى زادت طاقة الناس  على الكراهية وزاد نهمهم في إثارة المشاكل أثر ذلك مباشرة في المستويات  والنتائج والمحصلات التي قصدتها في بداية المقال.
 حواشي
 * أعتبر كل  ردود الأفعال التي أثارها المقال الأخير لا تعنيني بشيء.. من إحتفوا به  فعلوا ذلك لأن المقال وجد هوى في نفوسهم.. ومن عبروا عن الغضب لم يراعوا  لأن ما كان هو مجرد سرد لوقائع.. والرأي متروك لكل من يقرأ..!
 * كل يغني على ليلاه.. وبعضهم يبكي على فقده.. وأنا لم أبك يوما إلا على المريخ.. ولم أخف إلا عليه..!
 * عندما كانت حكومة الإنقاذ تقتل الناس في دارفور وتلقي البراميل المتفجرة  على جبال النوبة.. ثم تأتي وتتبنى برنامجا داخليا مليئا بالفضائل  والشعارات قالوا لقادتها: أنتم كذابون..!
 * وعندما يدمن من يقود مجتمع  المريخ الكذب والتلون والخداع.. فإن في ذلك إنفصاما بائنا يجعل الحديث عن  المؤسسية أيضا كذبة واضحة كالشمس.
 * هل رأيتم في الدنيا كلها.. أو حتى في قصص الخيال العلمي أن مؤسسة إعتمدت على الكذب وحققت النجاح؟
 * مازلت أتبني الإتجاهات المضادة للفجور في الخصومة، والشطط في التعبير عن  الخلافات الرياضية، ولي عنق الحقائق والإلتفاف عليها وإعطاء الواقع وجهين  لايكونان في الواقع غير سراب.
 * المريخ يستحق أفضل بكثير مما يحدث له.. وأقل ما ننادي به أن يكون لديه مجلس إدارة يتمتع بالمصداقية في التعامل مع الآخر..!
 * تابعت مباراة المريخ وأهلي عطبرة من داخل ستاد عاصمة الحديد والنار،  وقبلها قلت لصديقي أسيد أبودقن (وهو من مريخاب الدوحة ومن أبناء عطبرة)..  قلت له أنني لا أخاف على المريخ إلا من فرق الذيلية..!
 * قلت له ذلك وأنا على يقين أن أهلي عطبرة يعاني مشكلة إدارية برغم أنه يضم لاعبين مميزين كأفراد..!
 * وساعد على (زنقة) المريخ أن كل أنصاره كانوا يتوقعون إكتساحا سهلا لفريق خسر أمام الفرسان بسبعة أهداف.. وحدث ما حدث..!
 * للموسم الثاني على التوالي تستضيف أكاديمية عطبرة لكرة القدم ومديرها  الرياضي المطبوع أمين عوض الأمين بعثة الفريق وتتكفل بالإقامة والإعاشة..  ومع ذلك لا يبادر مجلس الإدارة بتوجيه صوت شكر..!
 * كنت أتوقع خطاب شكر  لمن أكرموا وفادة البعثة وسهروا على راحتها.. ولكنهم يطلبون التوقير من  الناس ويستكثرون عليهم الإحترام والشكر..!!
 * قليلا من المصداقية يفيد ولا يضر..!




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â­•كلاسيك يستلم نصف حافز تسجيله
 من قبل مجموعه مريخ البطولات
 يتقدم مكتب تنفيذي قطاع المراحل السنيه بنادي المريخ بشكره الجزيل لقروب  مريخ البطولات بقياده المريخي المتيم ود سالم لمساهمته الكبيره في سداد  مبلغ 50.000 عباره عن نصف حافز تصعيد اللاعب محمد كلاسيك من تيم الشباب  للتيم الأول
#المسالمة1908













*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة
مأمون أبو شيبة
  تبقت للتسجيلات 20 يوماً يا ناس (الحوكمة)
 . 
 * حزنت وتأسفت والله لما ذكره الزميل أبوعاقلة أماسا وهو يسرد سيناريو  رغبة بعض أقطاب المريخ وعلى رأسهم القنصل حازم مصطفى لإقامة احتفال مصغر  لتكريم بعض لاعبي المريخ وتحفيزهم.
 * ولأن الزميل أماسا مريخي أصيل  وتربطه علاقة طيبة مع إداريي المريخ الحاليين، وكان الصحفي الأول الذي ساند  المجلس المنتخب، لذلك سعى لانجاح مبادرة التكريم بإخطار أعضاء المجلس  الذين رحبوا بالمبادرة.. فليس هناك من يرفض دعم وتحفيز اللاعبين المجتهدين  لرفع معنوياتهم.

 * وكان يفترض أن يكون بعض أعضاء المجلس حضوراً في  الاحتفال المصغر.. ولكن الزميل أماسا عندما اتصل بالمدير التنفيذي مدثر  خيري للتنسيق فوجئ برفض واعتراض مدثر ويكفي إن مدثر قال له (منو القال ليك  المجلس وافق!!) على الرغم من أن مدثر موظف وليس عضواً في المجلس..
 *  غالباً رفض الموظف مدثر خيري تكريم اللاعبين لأن على رأس الأقطاب أصحاب  التكريم هو القنصل حازم مصطفى الذي تربطه علاقة بالزميل مزمل أبوالقاسم..  والمعروف إن مدثر خيري يكن عداءاً شديداً تجاه مزمل.
 * بل أصبح عمل  مدثر في المريخ مبنى أساساً على معاداة مزمل ورفض أي خدمة يقدمها مزمل  للمريخ.. وحتى الآراء التي يطرحها الزميل مزمل لمصلحة المريخ ترفض بل يتم  العمل عكسها..!!
 * ويكفي إن مدثر استغل عضويته في اللجنة القانونية  بالاتحاد العام لاهدار مصالح ناديه المريخ نكاية في مزمل أبوالقاسم..!!  وحدث ذلك في شكوى المريخ لمحكمة كاس والتي إذا كسبها المريخ كانت ستمنحه  لقب الدوري الممتاز الأسبق 2018م.
 * الاتحاد العام الأزرق الذي جاء  عن طريق الكيزان الزرق بأمانة الشباب والرياضة في حزب المؤتمر الوطني  البائد ويسعى لهدم وتدمير المريخ ومسحه من خارطة الكرة السودانية.. تعامل  بخبث شديد بتكليف مدثر خيري ممثلاً للاتحاد ضد شكوى المريخ في كأس..
  * المعروف إن الدكتور مزمل أبوالقاسم كان قد تبنى رفع شكوى المريخ إلى  محكمة كأس بعد أن رفضها اتحاد مشجعي الهلال ورفضتها أيضاً لجنة الاستئنافات  بقيادة مستشار الهلال ومشجعه المتعصب عبدالعزيز تعاونية..
 * مزمل  من واقع مريخيته سعى لتقديم نادي المريخ للشكوى عبر رئيس لجنة تسيير المريخ  وقتها الأستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني وبمعاونة من المدير التنفيذي للنادي وقتها  كابتن منتصر زيكو.. كما عمل الأخ مزمل على استنفار أقطاب المريخ لتوفير  رسوم تأمين الشكوى للمحكمة بما فيها الرسوم المفترض أن يوفرها اتحاد  الكرة.. ومن شدة حماس الأقطاب واهتمامهم بالشكوى تم توفير المبلغ الدولاري  الكبير خلال ساعات..
 * للأسف الشديد كان موقف أعضاء مجلس المريخ من  المحموعة المنتخبة في لجنة التسيير سلبياً تجاه الشكوى بل عملوا على  إفشالها نكاية في مزمل أبوالقاسم ويكفي إنهم اطاحوا المدير التنفيذي كابتن  زيكو لأنه ساعد رئبس النادي محمد الشيخ في مكاتبات واجراءات الشكوى، وأتوا  بمدثر خيري العدو اللدود لمزمل لافساد الشكوى.
 *  قبل مدثر خيري المدير التنفيذي الحالي لنادي المريخ تكليف الاتحاد العام ليمثله في جلسة الاستماع لمحكمة كاس ضد شكوى المريخ!!
  * وقيل إن مدثر ذكر لمحكمة كأس إن مقدم الشكوى محمد الشيخ مدني ليس رئيساً  لنادي المريخ ولا يمثل النادي..!! وارسل للمحكمة قائمة المحموعة المنتخبة  في انتخابات المريخ السابقة والتي تخلو من رئيس للنادي ومعتمدة من اتحاد  الحاقد شداد..
 * ليكون المدير التنفيذي لنادي المريخ مدثر خيري قد  سدد طعنة نجلاء للمريخ وأهدر حق النادي في كسب الشكوى.. كراهية ونكاية في  مزمل أبوالقاسم.. وحتى لا ينسب النجاح لمزمل إذا كسب نادي المريخ الشكوى  ولقب الممتاز للموسم 2018م..!!
 * الخقد والكراهية أعميا بصيرة هذا  الرجل لدرجة أن يطعن النادي الذي يشغل فيه منصب المدير التنفيذي.. ونسى  مدثر إن فعلته المؤسفة هذه لن تقلل من مكانة مزمل وسط جماهير المريخ التي  تحمد لمزمل نجاحه في منح المريخ لقب الدوري الممتاز 2015م لدوره المعروف في  استئنافي النادي لقرار اللجنة المنظمة حول شكوتي المريخ في لاعب هلال  كادوقلي طون ولاعب الأمل عطبرة عمر عثمان..
 * بل إن ما فعله مدثر  نكاية في مزمل  ولدرجة الاضرار بالمريخ خصمت كثيراً من رصيده وسط القاعدة  المريخية العريضة.. ويكفي إن الجماهير هتفت ضده يوم أن ذهبت لتهاجم الاتحاد  العام في استهداف بكري المدينة والتآمر عليه من قبل مشجعي الهلال في لجان  الاتحاد العام وكبيرهم الحاقد شداد..
 * ويومها سعى مدثر لتجميل  صورته أمام الجماهير بخداعها بتلك الاستقالة الوهمية التي كتبها في الشارع  بخط يده ووزعها على مواقع التواصل.. فقد اتضح إنه لم يستقيل من عضوية  اللجنة القانونية بالاتحاد!!
 * النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ الذي  وضعه فني الموجات الصوتية ويهدف لتمكين مجموعة سوداكال الحالية من  الاستمرارية في حكم المريخ وإقصاء أهل المريخ الحقيقيين.. والذي قوبل  بانتقادات واسعة حرص مدثر على اجازته بجمعية عبثية تم فيها إقصاء كل عضوية  أهل المريخ الحقيقيين وذلك نكاية في مزمل الذي انتقد النظام المبتور وفند  عيوبه وتشوهاته المخجلة!!
 * اتقوا الله في مريخكم يا إداريي المريخ  فالنجاح لن يتحقق بمعاداة أهل الوجعة في المريخ واجهاض رغبات جماهيره  العريضة.. ونقول لمدثر إن الحديث عن (الحوكمة) وتعيين زيد وعبيد هنا وهناك  لن يفيد المريخ الذي يحتاج الآن لتضافر كل الجهود واجتماع كل أهله وأقطابة  ورموزه لإعادة قيد اللاعبين مطلقي السراح والذين سيطلق سراحهم قي يونيو  بجانب انجاح التسجيلات ودعم الفريق بالعناصر الممتازة في الساحة وضم  محترفين مميزين لو أمكن فقد سئم أهل المريخ من الخروج المتكرر لفريق الكرة  من الدور التمهيدي للبطولة الأفريقية في كل عام..
 * تبقت للتسجيلات  20 يوماً فقط والمدير التنفيذي (الموظف المركب مكنة رئيس وأمين عام) يحدثنا  عن (الحوكمة) و(العولمة) وغير ذلك من حركات الرئيس السابق نميري الجوفاء  التي لم يجن منها شيئاً.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–ھï¸ڈاقترب  مجلس الهلال من حسم ملف التدريب، حيث يفاضل بين المصري احمد حسن، والفرنسي  برنارد سيموندي لخلافة صلاح محمد اظ“دم الذي تمت اقالته من منصبه عقب خسارة  الفريق امام الاهلي المصري بالقاهرة ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البحرين تدخل تاريخ كأس الخليج بأول لقب على حساب السعودية


قطر - كووورة 




جانب من التتويج 
توج  المنتخب البحريني بلقب كأس الخليج 24، بعد فوزه على المنتخب السعودي 1-0  في المباراة النهائية، التي جرت اليوم الأحد، بالدوحة، على ستاد عبد الله  بن خليفة بنادي الدحيل.

ونال الأحمر البحريني اللقب الخليجي الأول  بعد مرور نحو نصف قرن على انطلاق البطولة، حيث دخل اليوم سجل الفائزين بها  رسميًا، وسط حسرة سعودية كبيرة بفقدان فرصة تحقيق اللقب الخليجي الرابع  للأخضر.

وأحرز هدف المباراة الوحيد مهاجم البحرين محمد الرميحي في الدقيقة 69 بعد تلقيه كرة عرضية من مهدي حميدان.

وخرجت  الجماهير البحرينية عن بكرة أبيها في احتفالات ضخمة تحدث للمرة الأولى،  إلى شوارع المملكة، احتفالا باللقب الخليجي غير المسبوق.


شوط سلبي وركلة جزاء ضائعة

بدأت  المباراة بتبادل الفريقين للهجمات واستمر ذلك في الربع ساعة الأولى التي  شهدت إثارة من الجانبين، حيث كان اعتماد المنتخب البحريني على تحركات كميل  الأسود، وعلي مدن في وسط الملعب، لإيصال الكرات إلى المهاجم محمد الرميحي،  ومن خلفه مهدي حميدان، وكان للدفاع السعودي الكلمة في غالبية اختراقات  البحرين.

في المقابل، اعتمد المنتخب السعودي كثيرًا على تحركات سالم  الدوسري وسلمان الفرج في الوسط والهجوم مع دخول عبد الله عطيف في الجهة  اليمنى، لكن الدفاع البحريني كان متيقظا وأغلق منطقة الخطورة بإحكام.

ومنعت العارضة هدفا سعوديا بتسديدة قوية وجميلة من سالم الدوسري في الدقيقة الثالثة.

وأهدر  المنتخب السعودي ركلة جزاء بعد عرقلة سالم الدوسري داخل المنطقة من اللاعب  جاسم الشيخ إلا أن لاعب الوسط السعودي سلمان الفرج أضاع الركلة، وسددها  بقوة في العارضة في الدقيقة 11.



الرد البحريني لم يتأخر، وبعد 3 دقائق، أرسل مهدي حميدان تسديدة قوية صوب المرمى السعودي، تصدى لها حارس الأخضر فواز القرني.

بمرور  الوقت، هدأ اللعب كثيرًا وانحصر في وسط الملعب مع محاولات من الجانبين  خاصة من لاعبي السعودية، بينما ركز منتخب البحرين على بناء الهجمات من  الدفاع، مع المباغتة بانطلاقات راشد الحوطي وسيد رضا عيسى في الجهتين  اليسرى واليمنى.

وتصدى حارس السعودي لرأسية سيد مهدي باقر وأبعدها إلى ركنية في الدقيقة 41.

وطالب المنتخب السعودي بركلة جزاء ثانية، لكن الحكم واصل اللعب، لينتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي.

الشوط الثاني

دخل  المنتخبان هذا الشوط بحماس، على أمل تسجيل هدف التقدم، وتعددت الهجمات من  الجانبين منذ البداية، مع تحفظ نسبي، تحسبا للمرتدات المباغتة.

وأرسل  كميل الأسود كرة قوية في يد فواز القرني، بعد مرور دقيقة واحدة من انطلاق  الشوط الثاني، ليرد عليه سالم الدوسري بعدها بدقيقتين بتسديدة قوية أيضا  تصدى لها حارس البحرين.

وبنى المنتخب البحريني هجمة من الجهة اليمنى  كادت أن تفاجئ الحارس السعودي بعد أن أودعها كميل الأسود نحو المرمى لكن  الحارس تصدى لها في اللحظات الأخيرة.



وسدد ياسر الشهراني كرة أرضية قوية مرت بجوار المرمى البحريني في الدقيقة 67.

وحملت  الدقيقة 69 الفرحة البحرينية بتسجيل هدف التقدم، حيث استغل المنتخب  البحريني سوء تمركز الدفاع السعودي، وأرسل مهدي حميدان كرة أرضية من الجهة  اليمنى، وجدت محمد الرميحي في مكان مناسب، فسدد الأخير دون تردد داخل  المرمى السعودي ليعزز أحلام الأحمر البحريني في نيل اللقب.

العشرين  دقيقة الأخيرة شهدت ضغطا من المنتخب السعودي وسط تراجع من جانب المنتخب  البحريني الذي عكف على صد الهجمات السعودية، مع الاعتماد على الهجمات  المرتدة السريعة، وتألق حارس البحرين سيد محمد جعفر وتصدى لتسديدة سالم  الدوسري.

وأغلق المنتخب البحريني كافة المنافذ أمام المنتخب  السعودي، في الدقائق الأخيرة، ورغم المحاولات المكثفة، لم يتمكن الأخضر من  فك شفرة المرمى البحريني، لتنتهي المباراة بفوز تاريخي للأحمر بهدف نظيف،  قاده للتتويج بأول لقب في تاريخ مشاركاته بكأس الخليج منذ انطلاق البطولة  على أراضيه عام 1970.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 • البحرين تدخل تاريخ كأس الخليج بأول لقب على حساب السعودية
 • أوساسونا يمنع إشبيلية من مزاحمة الريال وبرشلونة
 • هاتريك خواكين يمنح ريال بيتيس الفوز على بيلباو
 • ليجانيس يهزم سيلتا فيجو.. وبلد الوليد يجبر سوسيداد على التعادل
 • ميلان يواصل العزف على قيثارة الانتصارات
 • بارما يعود للانتصارات من بوابة سامبدوريا
 • نانت يهزم ديجون.. وريمس يقسو على سانت إيتيان
 • مارسيليا يواصل الانتصارات بالدوري الفرنسي
 • يونيون برلين يتغلب على كولن في البوندسليجا
 • بورتو يتعادل مع بيلينينسيش في الدوري البرتغالي
 • سبورتنج لشبونة يهزم موريرينسي بشق الأنفس
 • بشكتاش يصعد لوصافة الدوري التركي
 • بيراميدز يمزق شباك نواذيبو الموريتاني بسداسية
 • إنييمبا يصالح جماهيره بفوز صعب على سان بيدرو في الكونفدرالية
 • بيل يعود وموهبة المغرب يظهر في تدريبات الريال
 • بنزيما يتمسك بالأمل الأخير في قضية فالبوينا
 • القبض على أحد مشجعي مانشستر سيتي بتهمة العنصرية
 • مدير ميلان: ننتظر عودة إبراهيموفيتش
 • مارسيليا يكرم جمال بلماضى بطل أفريقيا قبل مباراة بوردو بالدوري الفرنسي
 • الأهلي المصري يراجع الملف القانوني لكهربا تمهيدا لإنجاز التعاقد
 • عيسى بن راشد آل خليفة: توقعت الفوز على السعودية وحصد اللقب
 • رئيس الاتحاد الآسيوي: سعادتي لا توصف بالإنجاز البحريني
 • مدرب ليستر: خضنا مواجهة أستون فيلا بكثير من الشراسة
 • بونوتشي: التحكيم لعب دورا في هزيمة يوفنتوس
 • تاليافيكو: أياكس سيواجه فالنسيا بطريقته المعتادة

*

----------


## عمر سعيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ï»£ï؛ ï» ï؛² ï؛چï»ںï»¬ï»¼ï»‌ ï»³ï»کï؛ژï»ƒï»ٹ bein sport
#ووااوواا
 ï»£ï؛ ï» ï؛² ï؛چï»ںï»¬ï»¼ï»‌ ï»³ï؛¼ï؛ھï؛­ ï»—ï؛®ï؛چï؛­ï؛چ ï»³ï»¤ï»¨ï»ٹ ï؛‘ï»¤ï»®ï؛ںï؛’ï»ھ ï؛©ï؛§ï»®ï»‌ ï؛چï»± ï»›ï؛ژï»£ï»´ï؛®ï؛چï؛• ï؛چï»­ ï»§ï»کï»‍ ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛—ï»´ï»ھ ï»“ï»²  ï؛©ï»­ï؛­ï»± ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛ ï»¤ï»®ï»‹ï؛ژï؛• ï»“ï»² ï»£ï» ï»Œï؛’ï»ھ ï؛چï»£ï؛ژï»، ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï؛ ï»¢ ï؛چï»ںï؛´ï؛ژï؛£ï» ï»² ï»­ï؛چï»»ï»«ï» ï»² ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛¼ï؛®ï»± ï»£ï؛ژ ï»ںï»¢ ï؛—ï»Œï؛کï؛¬ï؛­  ï»—ï»¨ï»®ï؛چï؛• bein sport ï»ںï؛ ï»¤ï»¬ï»®ï؛­ ï؛چï»ںï»¬ï»¼ï»‌ ï»­ï؛—ï؛¼ï؛¤ï»´ï؛¢ ï؛چï»ںï»®ï؛؟ï»ٹ ï؛چï»»ï؛³ï؛کï»”ï؛°ï؛چï؛¯ï»± ï؛چï»ںï؛¬ï»± ï»‡ï» ï؛– ï؛—ï»¨ï؛کï»¬ï؛ ï»ھ  ï؛چï»ںï»کï»¨ï؛ژï؛“ ï»£ï»¦ ï»‹ï؛ھï»، ï؛چï؛³ï؛کï»€ï؛ژï»“ï؛” ï»£ï؛¤ï» ï» ï»´ï»¦ ï؛³ï»®ï؛©ï؛چï»§ï»´ï»´ï»¦ ï»ںï؛کï؛¤ï» ï»´ï»‍ ï؛چï؛©ï؛چï؛€ ï؛چï»ںï»¬ï»¼ï»‌ ï»­ï؛چï»ںï؛کï؛¤ï»´ï؛° ï؛چï»ںï»”ï؛ژï؛؟ï؛¢  ï»ںï»¤ï»کï؛ھï»، ï؛چï»»ï؛³ï؛کï؛ھï»³ï»® ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛ ï»®ï»ںï؛”
 ï؛چï»ںï؛´ï؛ژï؛‘ï»کï»ھ ï؛چï»£ï؛ژï»، ï؛چï»»ï»«ï» ï»² ï»ںï»”ï؛®ï»³ï»– ï؛چï»»ï»«ï» ï»² ï»­ï؛چï»­ï؛؟ï؛¢ ï»£ï؛ ï» ï؛² ï؛چï»ںï»¬ï»¼ï»‌ ï؛چï»§ï»ھ ï»» ï؛—ï»®ï؛ںï؛ھ ï»—ï»®ï؛“ ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»»ï؛­ï؛½ ï؛—ï؛´ï؛کï»„ï»´ï»ٹ ï؛چï؛©ï؛§ï؛ژï»‌ ï؛چï»ںï»œï؛ژï»£ï»´ï؛®ï؛چï؛• ï»ںï» ï؛ ï»®ï»«ï؛®ï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛°ï؛­ï»—ï؛ژï؛€




العنتريات دي بعدها الكسرة بتبقى شينة . .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :

 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 14 :

 * ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (-- : --) هلال كادوقلي الساعة : 16:30 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16 :
 * وست هام يونايتد -- : -- آرسنال الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 2



——————————————



  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ كأس الخليج العربي 🌍 - النهائي :

 * البحرين (1 : 0) السعودية
 #ملحوظة: البحرين بطلاً لكأس الخليج
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16 :
 * أستون فيلا (1 : 4) ليستر سيتي
 * نيوكاسل يونايتد (2 : 1) ساوثهامتون
 * نوريتش سيتي (1 : 2) شيفيلد يونايتد
 * برايتون (2 : 2) وولفرهامبتون
 #الترتيب: ليفربول (46) ليستر سيتي (38) مانشستر سيتي (32) تشيلسي (29) مانشستر يونايتد (24) 
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16 :
 * إيبار (0 : 1) خيتافي
 * ريال بيتيس (3 : 2) أتلتيك بيلباو
 * بلد الوليد (0 : 0) ريال سوسييداد
 * ليجانيس (3 : 2) سيلتا فيغو
 * أوساسونا (1 : 1) إشبيلية
 #الترتيب: برشلونة (34) ريال مدريد (34) إشبيلية (31) سوسييداد (27) خيتافي (27) 
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 15 :
 * ليتشي (2 : 2) جنوى
 * تورينو (2 : 1) فيورنتينا
 * ساسولو (2 : 2) كالياري
 * سبال (0 : 1) بريشيا
 * سامبدوريا (0 : 1) بارما
 * بولونيا (2 : 3) ميلان
 #الترتيب: انتر ميلان (38) يوفنتوس (36) لاتسيو (33) كالياري (29) روما (29)
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 14 :
 * يونيون برلين (2 : 0) كولن
 * فيردر بريمن (0 : 1) بادربورن
 #الترتيب: مونشنغلادباخ (31) لايبزيج (30) دورتموند (26) شالكه (25) فرايبورج (25)
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - الأسبوع 17 :
 * ستاد ريمس (3 : 1) سانت إيتيان
 * نانت (1 : 0) ديجون
 * مارسيليا (3 : 1) بوردو
 #الترتيب: سان جيرمان (39) مارسيليا (34) ليل (28) رين (27) بوردو  (26) 
——————————————
 ◄ الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية 🌍 - المجموعة A :
 * المصري البورسعيدي - مصر (4 : 2) رينجرز - نيجيريا
 * بيراميدز - مصر (6 : 0) نواذيبو - موريتانيا
 #الترتيب: بيراميدز (6) المصري (6) رينجرز (0) نواذيبو (0)
——————————————
 ◄ الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية 🌍 - المجموعة B :
 * دجوليبا - مالي (1 : 0) بيدفيست - جنوب إفريقيا
 * حوريا - غينيا (3 : 0) النصر - ليبيا
 #الترتيب: حوريا (4) دجوليبا (4) بيدفيست (1) النصر (1)
——————————————
 ◄ الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية 🌍 - المجموعة C :
 * زاناكو - زامبيا (1 : 1) نهضة بركان - المغرب
 * ادجوبي - بنين (0 : 2) موتيما بيمبي - الكونغو
 #الترتيب: نهضة بركان (4) موتيما (4) زاناكو (2) ادجوبي (0)
——————————————
 ◄ الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية 🌍 - المجموعة D :
 * إنييمبا - نيجيريا (1 : 0) سان بيدرو - ساحل العاج
 * بارادو - الجزائر (0 : 2) حسنية أكادير - المغرب
 #الترتيب: حسنية أكادير (6) إنييمبا (3) سان بيدرو (1) بارادو (1)

 ——————————————

 ◄ كأس مصر - دور ال 32:

 * اسوان (1 : 1) طنطا
فوز اسوان بركلات الترجيج 5 / 4


——————————————
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ يسلم اللاعبين والجهاز الفني حافز الفوز على الاكسبريس 

  قام مدير التعاقدات والإحتراف أيمن عدار برفقة مدير الكرة أنس نصرالدين  بتسليم اللاعبين حافز الفوز على الأهلي عطبرة والمقدم من رئيس النادي  سوداكال .
 وتعد الخطوة مواصلة لسياسة إنتهجها المجلس بتحفيز  اللاعبين بعد كل مباراة لمزيد من التجويد كما قام الثنائي بتسليم الجهاز  الفني متأخرات رواتب شهر نوفمبر الماضي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* عرض خارجي تجاوز”200â€³ ألف دولار..محمد عبد الرحمن هل يغادر المريخ؟
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
لاعب  المريخ محمد عبد الرحمن، أكمل علاجه بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة، ويترقّب  وصوله خلال الأيام المقبلة إلى السودان، ومؤخرًا تلقى اللاعب الشهير  بـ”الغربال” عروضًا رسمية من أندية خارجية تجاوزت قيمتها”200â€³ ألف دولار.
أفادت  تقارير موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز” أنّ نادي المريخ دفع بعرضٍ رسمي للاعب محمد  عبد الرحمن لتجديد التعاقد معه بعد نهايته في أكتوبر الماضي، وتجاوز المبلغ  المالي”100â€³ ألف دولار.
وأشارت المصادر إلى أنّه تمّ الاتفاق على  مقدم عقد والتوقيع للمريخ لمدة ثلاث أعوام، غير أنّ اللاعب يتمسّك  بالاحتراف الخارجي بعد تلقيه اتصالاتٍ رسمية.
وسابقًا، كانت أندية  جزائرية بقيادة مولودية الجزائري، وقسنطينية قد أجرت اتصالاتٍ مع اللاعب  وإمكانية انتقاله في المرحلة المقبلة بعد نهاية عقده مع ناديه المريخ، غير  أنّ الأخير يتمسّك بتوقيعٍ عقدٍ مع محمد عبد الرحمن وإعارته للأندية التي  ترغب في كسب خدماته.
وقالت مصادر مطّلعة لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ اللاعب  محمد عبد الرحمن يرغب في خوض تجربة احترافية، وإنّه تلقى عروضًا رسمية من  أندية أبرزها ظفار العماني الذي وضع اللاعب ضمن خياراته.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حارس المريخ: سنقاتل من أجل الحفاظ على الصدارة
 أبدى علي أبوعشرين حارس  مرمى المريخ سعادته بالفوز الذي حققه فريقه على أهلي عطبرة مبيناً أن  الانتصار تحقق في ظل ظروف صعبة بعد أن فقد الفريق مجهودات عدد كبير من  لاعبيه الأساسيين ولكنه برغم ذلك استطاع أن يقدم الأفضل في مباراة الأهلي  وأن يعود بقوة في الشوط الثاني ليحسم المواجهة لمصلحته، وذكر أبوعشرين أنه  وبرغم تأخرهم في النتيجة بهدفين بنهاية الشوط الأول إلا أنه كان واثقاً من  العودة القوية في الشوط الثاني بعد أن لمس الروح والإصرار لدى زملائه  اللاعبين الذين عملوا بجدية من أجل تعديل النتيجة ومن ثم تسجيل هدف  الترجيح وكان لهم ما أرادوا، ولفت أبوعشرين إلى أن فريقه افتقد لمجهودات  سبعة لاعبين في المواجهة وهذا أثّر على الأداء بشكل عام لكنه عاد وقال إن  فريقه حقق الأهم بالحصول على النقاط الثلاث من المواجهة والتي جعلت الفريق  يرتقي لصدارة المسابقة، وكشف أبوعشرين عن رغبتهم القوية في مواصلة مشوار  الانتصارات والعروض القوية والتمسك بالصدارة حتى التتويج باللقب بإذن الله.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*” نبض الصفوة----- امير عوض

مواصلة الصدارة

 تتواصل عجلة الدوري بالدوران حيث تتجدد اليوم لقاءات الزعيم بلقاء جديد يجمعه بضيفه هلال كادوقلي.

 المريخ الباحث عن تأمين الصدارة يدخل المباراة بظروف أفضل من الجولة السابقة التي عاني فيها الفريق كثيراً من الغيابات المتعددة بسبب الاصابات المؤثرة التي ضربت جسد الفريق في وقت نحن أحوج ما فيه لخدمات جميع اللاعبين.

 الزعيم افتقد لخدمات (ميدو ـ الصاوي ـ عجب ـ حمزة ـ التاج ـ بيبو ـ تيري) بالاصابات المتفاوتة و فقد كذلك نجمه المتوهج عماد الصيني الذي رافق المنتخب الوطني الشاب في سيكافا.. و مع ذلك فقد انتزع الفريق الصدارة بجدارة و عنوةً و اقتداراً بمدينة الحديد و النار و سيلعب اليوم لتأكيد سيطرته و سطوته علي كل أندية البطولة بلا استثناء.

 و هلال كادوقلي شأنه كشأو الأهلي عطبرة.. فالفريقان من أندية المؤخرة في روليت الترتيب لدوري هذا الموسم.. كما أن نتائج الضيف السابقة ضد الزعيم ترجح كفة الأخير للفوز بنسبة كاسحة و هو ما سنستعرضه بالأرقام في المساحة التالية.

 المريخ و هلال كادوقلي التقيا سابقاً في 22 مباراة لحساب بطولة الدوري الممتاز.

 الزعيم فاز علي ضيفه في 17 لقاء من جملة اللقاءات الــ22 في حين انتهت 5 لقاءات بالتعادل و لم يفتح الله علي الضيف بالفوز مرةً واحدة علي زعيم زعماء أندية السودان.

 أفضل نتائج هلال كادوقلي هي التعادل.. و آخر تعادل حققه الفريق كان بتأريخ ١٠/٧/٢٠١٦ في مدينة كادوقلي حين انتزع تعادلاً ايجابياً بهدف لكل فريق.

 أفضل نتيجة حققها أسود الجبال في القلعة الحمراء كانت بالخروج بالتعادل الايجابي بهدفٍ لكل فريق يوم ٧/٣/٢٠١٣.

 لقاءات الفريقين شهدت وفرة و غزارة في الأهداف بلغت 68 هدفاً كان نصيب الزعيم منها 56 هدفاً مقابل 12 هدف فقط للأسود.

 أكبر فوز حققه الأحمر علي ضيفه في القلعة الحمراء بلغ الستة أهداف نظيفة و كان ذلك بتأريخ ٩/٥/٢٠١١ و للمصادفة فأكبر فوز حققه المريخ في مدينة كادوقلي كان في نفس اليوم و نفس الشهر بتأريخ ٩/٥/٢٠18 برباعية نظيفة.

 *نبضات متفرقة*

 المباراة سهلة علي الورق و الاحصاءات.. و لكن تجربة الأهلي عطبرة متذيل الترتيب علمتنا أن العطاء داخل الملعب و عدم الاستهتار بالخصم هما الفيصل فقط في نتائج المباريات.

 المباراة في ملعب المريخ (بشيخ الاستادات) و وسط جمهوره.. لهذا نتمني أن يتحرر أبو عنجة قليلاً من الطريقة الدفاعية التي (كتّف) بها فريقه.

 طريقة التكديس في خط الوسط الحالية لا تشبه فريقاً في قامة المريخ يُلاعب أندية تقل عنه في الزاد البشري و الفني.

 كما أن الطريقة المذكورة تضع لاعبي المقدمة في جزيرة معزولة وسط غابة من سيقان المدافعين في ظل عدم وصول كرات محسنة و مريحة بسبب عدم وجود زميل يقوم بسحب المدافعين و خلق الفراغات وسط دفاعات الخصوم.

 لاعبين كالصادق شلش لا يبرعون و لا تظهر قدارتهم الا باللعب بخطة كــ4:4:2 و مشتقاتها.

 كما نتمني أن يتم منح لاعبي الشباب فسحة زمنية أكبر لتتفجر مواهبهم و يتمكن الجميع من الحكم عليهم.

 المريخ فاز في آخر أربع مباريات علي الهلال و الرابطة كوستي و الفلّاح و الأهلي عطبرة.. و يجلس في الصدارة برصيد 26 نقطة بالتمام و الكمال.

 هلال كادوقلي في آخر ست مباريات.. خسر اثنتين (الأمل عطبرة و اهلي مروي) و تعادل في أربع (الفلّاح ـ اهلي عطبرة ـ حي العرب و اهلي الخرطوم).. و يحتّل المركز الـ”14″ في روليت الدوري الممتاز برصيد”10″ نقاط.

 الفوز الوحيد لهلال كادوقلي في الدوري كان علي الهلال العاصمي بملعبه في ام درمان.

 أسود الجبال أحرزوا 6 أهداف فقط (ثلثها في الهلال) خلال 11 مباراة.

 *نبضة أخيرة*

 بالتوفيق لنجم النجوم..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**شباب المريخ في تحدي شباب أمبده*
 في سابع مباريات شباب المريخ الدوريه وفي ختام مرحله الذهاب لدوري المجموعات من دوري الشباب ولحساب المجموعه الأولي 
 يلاقي مساء الثلاثاء وعلي ملعب دار الرياضه بامدرمان شريكه في الصداره شباب امبده في تمام الساعه السادسه والربع 
 وذلك لفك الارتباط وتأكيد الجداره 
 يدخل شباب المريخ المباراه برصيد 18  نقطه من ست مباريات خاضها في  المنافسه لتكون هذه البدايه القويه نتاج مستحق لموسم بدأ مميزا من حيث  الإضافات والإعداد العملي والعلمي تحت إشراف جهاز فني يقوده إبن النادي ابازر الشريف ورفاقه عنتر وزيقا وبكوك والخبير طلحه 
 ويدخل شباب امبده المباراه برصيد 16 نقطه من خمس انتصارات وتعادل وحيد 

 *نتائج مباريات شباب المريخ*
  شباب المريخ  0/9   الغماراب 
  شباب المريخ  1/2   الجريف
  شباب المريخ  0/6   الزومه 
   شباب المريخ 0/2   نجوم ابوسعد 
  شباب المريخ  0/1   شباب النيل
  شباب المريخ  0/3  ( انسحاب الخصم)

 *نادي المريخ الرياضي*
 *قطاع المراحل السنيه*
 *2019/2020*












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
جعفــر سليمــــان

وسائل تدميرية .. لغايات معلومة

• أكثر ما يثير الشكوك حول عمل ونوايا، الشلة التي تعمل على تدمير المريخ، بإسم مجلسه، هو الضبابية وعدم الوضوح، وغياب الشفافية، وهي صفات (كيزانية) محضة، ولا نستبعدها لأن بالمجلس عضوان أو أكثر كانوا نافذين في الحزب المحلول، بل كانا يرفعان الصوت تباهياً بذلك. 
• ما أثير خلال  يوم أمس، عن فتح إستاد المريخ أمام حفلات الكريسماس، في وقت أغلق بإحكام بوجه فريق الكرة، يضاف إلى سلسلة القرارات الضبابية التي تتخذها هذه الجماعة التخريبية. 
• على حين قفله غزت أعلانات تلك الحفلات مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي، حيث لم يعلن عن ذلك من قبل شلة التدمير والتخريب، وقطعا لم تكن تلك الحفلات وليدة الأمس، فهناك تفاهمات وربما تعاقدات بين تلك الشلة المدمرة والجهة المنظمة لتلك الحفلات وقبل وقت كاف قبل إنتشار إعلان الحفلات إنتشار النار في الهشيم. 
• والله لو أن تلك الجهة المنظمة لتلك الحفلات، بحثت عن أنجع سبل الإعلان لجذب الإهتمام بها، لما وجدت أفضل من تداول جمهور المريخ لبروسترات تلك الحفلات عبر مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي. 
• وهذا ما أتاحته شلة التدمير لتلك الجهات، بغباء إداري مستحكم، ومعهود وليس بمستغرب، لأن ما ستجنيه الجهة المنظمة، من خلال تنظيم تلك الحفلات على ارض إستاد المريخ (البلقع) أضعاف أضعاف ما جناه مجلس المحن هذا، بل أن الخسائر المتوقعة ، ربما تذيب تماما أي أرباح أو دخول سيجنيها مجلس الخراب هذا، وسيتحول كل شيء إلى دمار شامل. 
• ان كان أمثال مدثر خيري هم من يفكر لهذه الشلة، فمن الطبيعي أن تأتي قراراتهم مرتجلة دون دراسة، وهو ما أورد المريخ، موارد الهلاك، والقادم بكل تأكيد سيكون أسوأ. 
• إستشاط جمهور المريخ غضباً من تحويل إستاد المريخ، إلى مسرح غنائي، وقد زاد من موجه الغضب هو إحتفال مواقع التشجيع الهلالية بالسخرية من المريخ، ومن هذه الخطوة غير المحسوبة. 
• ونقول لهم لا جديد، فمن باع قضية المريخ بالمحكمة الرياضية لمجرد أن من ركض خلف حقوق المريخ هو مزمل أبوالقاسم، لا يتورع في بيع إرض إستاد المريخ، لأن قيم المريخ عندهم معدومة تماما! 
• ومن باع نجوم المريخ من اجل توفير المال، الذي يحفظ لهم الوجود بكراسي مجلس الإدارة، لا يعنيه إن تدمر إستاد المريخ عن آخره، وربما يشفي هذا غليلهم، لكونهم قد دمروا ما بناه جمال الوالي الذي يضمرون له كرهاً لم نعهده في كوكب المريخ، وربما في تأريخ البشرية بأسرها. 
• هؤلاء الناس عرفهم كل مجتمع المريخ بأنهم يبذلون كل الغايات رخصيها وما دون من أجل الحصول على المال والغرض الأساسي بطبيعة الحال احكام القبضة على النادي، وتحقيق مآرب شخصية، في مقدمتها تحسين وضع مديرهم المركون بأحد السجون بلا حول له ولا قوة. 
• بالعودة لأمر تلك الحفلات، من حقنا  أن نسأل كيف تم ذلك، وما المقابل المادي المدفوع مقابل تحويل إستاد المريخ إلى مسرح غنائي، وكيف ستدفع الأموال، وهل هناك أي عقودات بها إشتراطات تحفظ سلامة الإستاد خاصة وأن الحفلات تلك سيحضرها آخرين يهمهم جداً تدمير كل محتويات القلعة الحمراء، حتى آخر مقعد فيها. 
• ونردف باسئلة أخرى، كيف ستوجه تلك الأموال إن كانت محترمة’ وليست مجرد حفنة من الجنهيات، ترى هل ستمنح للمدير السجين الذي يدفع بيمناه، ويسترد فوراً بيسراه، أم أن هناك تصريف آخر ومختلف لهذه الأموال. 
• حتما لن نجد الإجابة على تلك الأسئلة من شلة يديرها موظف المكتب التنفيذي، لأن الضبابية هي طريقهم في إدارة المريخ، وعدم الوضوح والصدق مع القاعدة المريخية، ديدنهم، فلا جديد يذكر بل قديم يعاد، وبكل أسف. 
في نقاط 
• لو أن بنادي المريخ مكان مخصص لإستضافة المهرجانات والحفلات الغنائية، لأحتفينا بما أقدمت عليه شلة الفشل والتدمير، ولحسبنا لهم تصرفا واحداً فقط سليماً من أن حضروا. 
• ولكن تلك الحفلات ستفتح لها أبواب القلعة الحمراء، وسيدخلها لفيف من أناس لا يهمهم ما سيحدث بعد إنقضاء هذه الحفلات. 
• بل نتوقع الأسوأ وهو أن يعمد  البعض لأحداث الضرر بكل مرافق القلعة الحمراء. 
• جاء في الأخبار  أن المسجون آدم سوداكال قام بتسديد مستحقات اللاعب الغاني مايكل.! 
• خبر مضحك بكل تأكيد، لأن هذا اللاعب أحضره سوداكال، ولم يجد طريقه للملعب لضعف القدرات، فهل كان ينتظر مجلس الفشل هذا جهة أخرى غيره تتحمل مسؤولية هذا الفشل. 
• بعيدا عن كل تلك الصور البائسية، نصوب العيون تجاه (الوجه الأجمل) بالمريخ فريق الكرة والذي ينازل اليوم هلال الجبال. 
• لا علاقة لنتائج الفرق الأخرى قبل منازلتها للمريخ، وما تسعى إليه عندما تنازله. 
• لذا ظللنا نرسل التحذيرات المتكررة من عدم التعامل بجدية مع كل المنافسين. 
• ويكفي ما تعرض له المريخ في آخر المواجهات أمام الأهلي عطبرة. 
• ظل الفريق وخلال الجولات الأخيرة ينتصر ولكن بمعاناة، مع وجود خطر مستمر في كل المباريات. 
• ونأمل أن يفطن جمال ابوعنجه ونجومه لهذه الخطورة.
*

----------

